# Can goats overfeed on alfalfa hay?



## junkprospector (Sep 19, 2013)

my goats pretty much have access to alfalfa hay free choice. they're 2 little Nigerian Dwarf goats, born in June, so not full grown yet. In two weeks, they've gone through a bale of Hay. I'm wondering if this is a normal consumption rate or if they are gluttonous pigs and need to be rationed. They seem to just love eating. Should i cut them off, of keep it free choice for them?


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 19, 2013)

How much does the bale weigh? If it is a 40 lb bale, that is 2.85 lbs of hay each day, which is almost 1.5 lbs of hay per goat. That is a normal amount if your goats are 40-50 lbs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 19, 2013)

Do they get any forage or grain? If the only thing they have is hay, that will make a difference too.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 19, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> How much does the bale weigh? If it is a 40 lb bale, that is 2.85 lbs of hay each day, which is almost 1.5 lbs of hay per goat. That is a normal amount if your goats are 40-50 lbs.


An ND born in June does not weigh 40-50 lbs.  Probably half that.  Of course these may weigh that much if they are eating that much alfalfa


----------



## junkprospector (Sep 19, 2013)

yeah, the goats weigh maybe 20 lbs a piece. no substancial forage or grain... should i add some grain into their feed mix? its probably a 40 lb bale, 48" x 24" x 24" are the dimensions.

maybe 5 lbs to waste i bet..
(35 lbs of hay/14 days = 2.5 lbs of hay eaten a day)
/2 goats = 

1.25 lbs of hay a day per goat (20-25 pound goat)
does that sound about right? I can't remember what percentage of their weight they are supposed to be eating per day...


----------



## elevan (Sep 20, 2013)

A non working / producing goat doesn't _need_ grain.

My goats were fed unlimited alfalfa pellets and unlimited hay in the winter.  In spring thru fall they existed on forage alone.


----------



## junkprospector (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah, our Doe won't be bred until January, so i think we're OK. I guess i'll just keep an eye on them. Does 1.25 lbs per 20 pound Nigerian Dwarf goat seem about right?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you think they are too fat?

Show us some pictures

We love pics.

With no substantial forage, you may be feeding them just right.


----------



## Moonshine (Sep 20, 2013)

I know you guys know more than I do about this kind of thing but if they were just born in June and aren't getting any forage, just the hay, wouldn't they need some grain?


----------



## elevan (Sep 21, 2013)

If it's good quality hay then, no they don't need grain.


----------



## junkprospector (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's a pic of the two of them. They look like a healthy weight to me, but i don't have any comparison. they're in good spirits and very playful and affectionate.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 23, 2013)

They look healthy to me.


----------



## elevan (Sep 23, 2013)

x2 on looking healthy!


----------

